# Hello x



## ohitsnicola (May 20, 2017)

Hello, 

Just joined this site...hoping to make some new friends  

22 Years old with Type 1....was diagnosed in 2008, and I'm using the MiniMed 640g pump. 

xx


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 20, 2017)

Hello to you.

I have acute pancreas problems which are ongoing.

Do you ??

Bill.


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 20, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Hello to you.
> 
> I have acute pancreas problems which are ongoing.
> 
> ...



Hello, erm I don't think so? What problems do you have??


----------



## Steff (May 20, 2017)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 20, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi and a warm welcome to the forum


Thank you


----------



## Ljc (May 20, 2017)

Hi and Welcome.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 20, 2017)

Welcome from a T2


----------



## Bill Stewardson (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Hello, erm I don't think so? What problems do you have??


Oh,, sorry.

Seeing brokenpancreas in your name led me to think you had.

Bill.


----------



## grovesy (May 21, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

Hi @BrokenPancreas1994 and a very warm welcome to the forum  feel free to ask any questions, offer any advice or just have a general rant  x


----------



## stephknits (May 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, glad you found us ☺️


----------



## Flower (May 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome @BrokenPancreas1994 

I hope things are going well for you. I'm another 640g pump user, there's a fair few of us around these parts! 

This place is great for support, advice and generally letting off steam about the D. It has helped me so much and I hope you find it the same


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Bill Stewardson said:


> Oh,, sorry.
> 
> Seeing brokenpancreas in your name led me to think you had.
> 
> Bill.


Haha no sorry.... Well my pancreas is broken.... It doesn't make insulin lol x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Thank you all... I am also on diabetes.co.uk forum too! And came across this one and thought i would sign up


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

Haha a few members I think including myself are not fans of the other forum, unfortunately I signed up to the other one first and found a few of the members to be rude and rather abrupt when I was first diagnosed and looking for advice which nearly put me off then I found this one where everyone has been very supportive and a great help, I don't know where I'd be without these guys!  x


----------



## pottersusan (May 21, 2017)

Welcome aboard from another Minimeder.


----------



## SB2015 (May 21, 2017)

Welcome BrokenPancreas.
Look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## khskel (May 21, 2017)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 21, 2017)

Hi BP and welcome from a fellow pumper.


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Haha a few members I think including myself are not fans of the other forum, unfortunately I signed up to the other one first and found a few of the members to be rude and rather abrupt when I was first diagnosed and looking for advice which nearly put me off then I found this one where everyone has been very supportive and a great help, I don't know where I'd be without these guys!  x


Oh really?? I never had any problems on there...everyone seemed lovely...I did make a friend but then she randomly stopped talking to me! And I just stopped going on there! xx


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Oh really?? I never had any problems on there...everyone seemed lovely...I did make a friend but then she randomly stopped talking to me! And I just stopped going on there! xx


Yeah obviously being newly diagnosed my levels were still quite high and they were very critical about it! these guys here are fantastic as I'm sure you're already noticing  haha I've had people like that too not  on here but all  of a sudden you hear nothing from them after a while ya just think well if that's how they are going to be they are not worth my time xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Oh really?? I never haI did make a friend but then she randomly stopped talking to me! And I just stopped going on there! xx





Kaylz said:


> I've had people like that too not  on here but all  of a sudden you hear nothing from them after a while ya just think well if that's how they are going to be they are not worth my time xx


I've had people on line I though were friends. Turned out they weren't.  Those that go quiet, it could be because of their own issues or things going on in real live.


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Those that go quiet, it could be because of their own issues or things going on in real live.


Na in my case it was that they didn't need help anymore and they didn't want to deal with someone that had to now inject themselves numerous times a day  never mind you don't need people like that x


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Na in my case it was that they didn't need help anymore and they didn't want to deal with someone that had to now inject themselves numerous times a day  never mind you don't need people like that x





Ralph-YK said:


> I've had people on line I though were friends. Turned out they weren't.  Those that go quiet, it could be because of their own issues or things going on in real live.



I think in my case it was because I fell pregnant...and my control wasn't great....I kept messaging/emailing even on the forum....and they was online and posting....just ignoring me..so maybe I did something wrong...heyho! 
xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 21, 2017)

Sorry to hear it was like that for you both.
It wasn't on the diabetes forums. It was elsewhere. I've had people decided they didn't want to deal with me, and some other people too, anymore.
Broken, it could easily have been them and their own issues.  And like Kaylz says, you're probably better off.


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> Sorry to hear it was like that for you both.
> It wasn't on the diabetes forums. It was elsewhere. I've had people decided they didn't want to deal with me, and some other people too, anymore.
> Broken, it could easily have been them and their own issues.  And like Kaylz says, you're probably better off.


Yeah you are probably right... Guess i will never know now.. Onwards and upwards xx


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 21, 2017)

Hello, @BrokenPancreas1994, and welcome


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

Hello BrokenPancreas & a warm welcome to our very friendly & supportive forum  - glad you found us  - but wish you hadn't needed to if you understand me! I'm T2 and not on insulin so I'm afraid I am unable to give you advice but what I can do is lend my support which I'm willing & happy to do. You will make many friends here as I did when I became a member. Take care BP x
WL 

Dx Type 2 April 2016 
Metformin withdrawn 
Diet control and exercise only


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Quick question...how do you all manage to take all of your medication?? I am on well should be on Statin at night....Iron tablets twice a day and Metformin Twice a day, as well as the mini pill and antidepressants....however, I just cannot keep up! x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> Quick question...how do you all manage to take all of your medication?? I am on well should be on Statin at night....Iron tablets twice a day and Metformin Twice a day, as well as the mini pill and antidepressants....however, I just cannot keep up! x


OK  BP - I have a 2 tablet dispensers to choose from to keep all my tabs in  - once a week I top up one of them with 7days tablets in each of the days compartments  - this way I don't forget to take my tabs  - but also it is a reminder should I accidently forget to take one or more tabs. I think you should know when to take your tabs ie before or after food  - first thing in the morning - evening or last thing at night. I also have a small tablet holder for one days supply that I take with me when I go out. x
WL


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

wirralass said:


> OK  BP - I have a 2 tablet dispensers to choose from to keep all my tabs in  - once a week I top up one of them with 7days tablets in each of he days compartments  - this way I don't forget to take my tabs  - but also it is a reminder should I accidently forget to take one or more tabs. I think you should know when to take your tabs ie before or after food  - first thing in the morning - evening or last thing at night. I also have a small tablet holder for one days supply that I take with me when I go out. x
> WL


I think I am just stupid and lazy....need to sort myself out!! x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> I think I am just stupid and lazy....need to sort myself out!! x


Oh please don't say that BP  -  you just need some of us to point you in the right direction  - may I suggest then that you treat yourself to a tablet dispenser to organise your daily/weekly tabs.  that will be one thing less for you to worry yourself about  and you could keep the dispenser in your kitchen or on your table where you're likely to see it. Ask as many questions as you like  - there's plenty of folk here to answer them for you. Take care & good luck x
WL


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Oh please don't say that BP  -  you just need some of us to point you in the right direction  - may I suggest then that you treat yourself to a tablet dispenser to organise your daily/weekly tabs.  that will be one thing less for you to worry yourself about  and you could keep the dispenser in your kitchen or on your table where you're likely to see it. Ask as many questions as you like  - there's plenty of folk here to answer them for you. Take care & good luck x
> WL


I'm going to town tomorrow... Where can i get one please?? X


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

You can buy tablet dispensers in the chemist or the likes of semi-chem and savers have them too if you have either of them lol xx


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> You can buy tablet dispensers in the chemist or the likes of semi-chem and savers have them too if you have either of them lol xx


I think i have a savers lol x


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> I think i have a savers lol x


Think when I was doing work experience at a Savers last year they were about £1 or just over for a 7 day box xx


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> I think i have a savers lol x


As Kaylz says.....and/or Asda Tesco Poundland Superdrug. Happy shopping x
WL


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

I shall have a browse tomorrow lol thank you x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

BrokenPancreas1994 said:


> I shall have a browse tomorrow lol thank you x


Just in case i confused you I meant Happy shopping - as in happy retail therapy!! and not a Happy Shopping Store!!
WL


----------



## Kaylz (May 21, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Just in case i confused you I meant Happy shopping - as in happy retail therapy!! and not a Happy Shopping Store!!
> WL


Ohhh a Happy Shopping Centre does sound good though doesn't it haha x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

@BrokenPancreas. May I ask what diet are you following and do you test your blood glucose levels (bgls) regularly  - it's advisable to test upon waking  - before meals and 2hrs after each meal.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 21, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Ohhh a Happy Shopping Centre does sound good though doesn't it haha x


It does doesn't it?!!! Shoppers would have to go in there with a smile and come out with a smike  - sorry, smile!! x
WL


----------



## ohitsnicola (May 21, 2017)

wirralass said:


> It does doesn't it?!!! Shoppers would have to go in there with a smile and come out with a smike  - sorry, smile!! x
> WL


Haahaa don't worry I knew what you meant lol x

erm no diet really, I do want to start slimming world though...but if you look for my other thread titled struggling...you should get the gist of things xx


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 21, 2017)

Hello BP and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Carolg (May 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome to forum. I have a 7 day dispenser, can take each day out with me, and put dayt one beside kettle. Fill it in a Sunday morning. Instant reminder and know if I have forgotten to take them. You will find the best way for you ,so good luck.


----------



## Davo (May 22, 2017)

Hi and welcome. You have come to the best place for advice and encouragement


----------



## sunny sanghera (May 23, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

